# Clever idea for you Quilters



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Instead of joining by sewing...crochet them together with pretty crochet stitches.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I only wish I was a crocheter, I mainly knit. Problem is I knit TIGHT and when it comes to crocheting you can't crochet tight because all you do is get the hook caught up and snagged and every stitch you make is agony. There is so many beuatiful things you can make with crochet...sigh. But I can't take the aggravation of the crochet process...sigh...sigh!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful. I like to try that. Thanks for posting that picture. Now only if I can find some instructions for the crochet portion.


----------



## mistie325 (Dec 25, 2016)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Ooh. I like that. 

Did you sew around the fabric squares with a wing needle to make your holes for the crochet hook?


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

What a great idea. I have been looking for some ideas to preserve my grandmother's hankerchiefs and never thought of individual blocks.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> Beautiful. I like to try that. Thanks for posting that picture. Now only if I can find some instructions for the crochet portion.


I just added a third picture so that you can see how the designer added the crochet part. See arrows. From what I see in the picture...looks to me like she crocheted the crochet part separately then attached it by stitching the crochet part to the cloth part using ordinary thread or maybe the crochet thread, itself?
Just had an after thought: use some pretty crochet stitching that you know. Doesn't have to be the one used in the pics.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

String Queen said:


> Ooh. I like that.
> 
> Did you sew around the fabric squares with a wing needle to make your holes for the crochet hook?


Gee I wish!!! I didn't make this quilt, just came across the pic and liked the idea. I thought you quilters might like it too.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooh what a super idea, I'll take that on board for my next quilt project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## handmadebysue (Dec 10, 2011)

Very clever and beautiful. Wonderful for small quilt projects.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

margie1992 said:


> What a great idea. I have been looking for some ideas to preserve my grandmother's hankerchiefs and never thought of individual blocks.


I've seen photos of quilts made from old handkerchiefs, also old crochet doilies for a lovely antique look. 
They make a wonderful heirloom to be treasured.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is a link that might help.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/thegreendragonfly.wordpress.com/2015/07/22/crochet-and-fabric-quilt/amp/?client=safari


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Another helpful link.

http://sewingdaisies.com.au/2012/01/tutorial-kaffe-fusion-blanket/


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks lovely, will have to try this, thank you for posting it. :sm24:


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks very Victorian. Lovely idea.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

What a great idea, melding two of my favorite crafts together.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

String Queen said:


> Ooh. I like that.
> 
> Did you sew around the fabric squares with a wing needle to make your holes for the crochet hook?


She did a blanket stitch all around the squares and then crocheted into the top of the blanket stitch. No need to make holes.
Marg


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely..


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

handmadebysue said:


> Very clever and beautiful. Wonderful for small quilt projects.


 :sm24: :sm24: Looks so retro! Would make a nice keepsake.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

That looks brilliant!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Love it! Thanks for the how-to links. This is my next project ...right after I finish my ufos. This will provide incentive to get them done.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

That sure is lovely and does look antique. I think the crocheting sets off the floral pattern in the fabric so well. I love this idea. I have made handkerchief quilts from my mom's hankies from the 50's and my aunt's but not like this. Like this idea. Thanks for posting and for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't know how to insert the link, but Quilting in the Rain has a tutorial on how she did hers posted on June 4, 2016.


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh this is gorgeous. I can do this!! And I love a challenge. So this goes on my projects list. 2017 will be a very fun year. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

another tutorial:http://www.quiltingboard.com/tutorials-f10/my-crocheted-quilt-tutorial-pics-t240626.html


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Wish I could too.


----------



## Greenlady46 (Aug 18, 2013)

I did something similar for my GD when she was born. I made the squares from 2 layers of flannel, sewed around edges (right sides together), turned right side out, and topstitched around each square. Did blanket stitch around the edges of each square and crocheted into the blanket stitch. Turned out really nice. Sorry I do not have a picture.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Really interesting. What a nice change to combind the two crafts.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I only wish I was a crocheter, I mainly knit. Problem is I knit TIGHT and when it comes to crocheting you can't crochet tight because all you do is get the hook caught up and snagged and every stitch you make is agony. There is so many beuatiful things you can make with crochet...sigh. But I can't take the aggravation of the crochet process...sigh...sigh!


Try wrapping the thread/yarn around fewer fingers. Works for both knitting and crochet.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, this is really pretty. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

That is beautiful and a lot of work, good job.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## mowa (Dec 12, 2016)

What a beautiful quilt. A true heirloom.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Try wrapping the thread/yarn around fewer fingers. Works for both knitting and crochet.


I don't understand. How will this stop me from crocheting tight?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a stunning blanket/afghan!!! Beautifully made, I love all the rose patterns you used, gorgeous!!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Okay I have a major question. I went to Quilt in the Rain site and it is most interesting on the "quilt as you go" subject. She tells of how you quilt the blocks separately (the top to the batting) and when you are finished with them you put them together and then all you have left to do is "the backing". BUT - now you have a quilt that has no quilting on the backing. There is my question - I just don't get it and I've quilted a great deal. I know you can quilt blocks separately, but the entire "sandwich" of top, batting and backing and then put them together with sashing. Any answer and help will be much appreciated. I've wasted enuf time trying to find a way to contact the lady, email or whatever and come up empty. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

What a great idea! It's so pretty. I bought a kit with tiny crochet needles meant to pierce fabric and add edgings but haven't used it yet. Maybe I can make something like this. I love the crocheted roses too!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

She attached the backing when she was done with all the blocks. She placed the quilted top and backing right sides together, sewed a 1/4" seam around, leaving an opening to turn the whole works, and then sewed that opening shut. In the picture in this thread I think the woman did the same thing.



Schatzie said:


> Okay I have a major question. I went to Quilt in the Rain site and it is most interesting on the "quilt as you go" subject. She tells of how you quilt the blocks separately (the top to the batting) and when you are finished with them you put them together and then all you have left to do is "the backing". BUT - now you have a quilt that has no quilting on the backing. There is my question - I just don't get it and I've quilted a great deal. I know you can quilt blocks separately, but the entire "sandwich" of top, batting and backing and then put them together with sashing. Any answer and help will be much appreciated. I've wasted enuf time trying to find a way to contact the lady, email or whatever and come up empty. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Schatzie said:


> Okay I have a major question. I went to Quilt in the Rain site and it is most interesting on the "quilt as you go" subject. She tells of how you quilt the blocks separately (the top to the batting) and when you are finished with them you put them together and then all you have left to do is "the backing". BUT - now you have a quilt that has no quilting on the backing. There is my question - I just don't get it and I've quilted a great deal. I know you can quilt blocks separately, but the entire "sandwich" of top, batting and backing and then put them together with sashing. Any answer and help will be much appreciated. I've wasted enuf time trying to find a way to contact the lady, email or whatever and come up empty. Thanks in advance.


Are you looking at the pillow tutorial?
She used needle punched batting. 
The backing she is attaching envelope style is the backing for the pillow. Thus no quilting on the back. 
I couldn't find a tutorial for a quilt as you go quilt...she wanted you to buy the book.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

My friend did one of these and it is beautiful. I would try but can't crochet. Thought of doing with lace. On bucket list


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

rose54 said:


> My friend did one of these and it is beautiful. I would try but can't crochet. Thought of doing with lace. On bucket list


Yes, that's a good idea...maybe use a lace trim instead and sew it right on.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That is a very lovely way to finish a quilt .


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Your quilt / blanket with crocheted squares together, Brilliant!!.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, Stunning


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful. Great job.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

This is really beautiful! Neat idea????


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous Dusti!!!!!!!


----------

